# Game: "Name that part!" (caution:kinda gross)



## Beasty (Feb 19, 2009)

I found this sort of interesting and thought we'd make a game of it!
Today I was feeding my new blue tegu. I gave it a feeder item which in retrospect I thought might be a bit too big for it. Naturally this thought occurred once the tegu had already gotten hold of said item. Oops! :doh 
I thought maybe I should have cut it in half. Not a chance!
While I was on the phone with a potential customer, the tegu started to work on the item. It made short work of it, let me tell you! :shock: 
So, today's game is thusly named: (Ahem... Puts on announcer voice)
*"NAME THAT PART!"* :jes 

In the following photo is a part of a somewhat uncommonly used feeder item.
Can you name the item?
Can you name the part? :chin 







After 4 missed guesses I'll post another shot.
Good luck! 8)


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 19, 2009)

asf lung? :shock:


----------



## Beasty (Feb 19, 2009)

Close...sorta.


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 19, 2009)

rat liver?

lol am i close?


----------



## Beasty (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, one of you got it half right.
Any more takers? 

_YOU could be the next contestant on..._
*NAME THAT PART!* :jes


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 19, 2009)

heart i bet!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 20, 2009)

ASF brain.


----------



## Schnab (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm. I find it kinda looks like part of a gland.

What do we win anyways? :mrgreen:


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Feb 20, 2009)

asf stomach...


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Schnab said:


> What do we win anyways? :mrgreen:


I think he's gonna send it to you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Beasty (Feb 20, 2009)

DING! DING! DING!
:jes And DAVE gets the door prize! YAY!

Oh, umm... yeah. Just for fun guys. I wish I could send ya somethin'.

OK. So we've established that the item is indeed an African Soft Fur.
(for those observant folks reading my signature and catching the hint)
Good job!

Let's give ya another pic of the part, same view, little bigger this time, shall we?






It's a little grizzly but one of you is so close you could taste it! Pooey! 
(wipes mouth, runs to fridge for more beer) 
Yuck! Good luck!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 20, 2009)

upside down ASF HEAD WITH LUNGS STILL ATTACHED? :shock: (and a tegu tail)


----------



## Beasty (Feb 20, 2009)

You just about got it!
It is an ASF head! My Lil blue shredded the little guy and made a big mess!
I had to really check it out to tell what it was myself. Flipping it over made it quite apparent. What you thought was lungs was really the ears. Not only did he behead it, in the thrashing he skinned it too! Geez! I forgot what little monsters these guys are like when they eat sometimes! :yik 
I saw him up today for a bit, somewhat lethargic, I'm sure from over eating yesterday! He's sleepin it off to be ready tomorrow and sure to shed here within the next week I'll bet.






There you have it! Thanks for playing folks!
_Join us again next time and maybe YOU will win on..._
*NAME THAT PART!* :jes 


crimsonrazac pm me your address and I'll send it to ya! :rasp


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 20, 2009)

i was going to say that on the second pic, i can see the mouth


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 20, 2009)

OK! will do! :-D


----------



## Beasty (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's a fun thread from a while back. Belle had gotten messy with her feeding... read from the first post and see if you can figure it out from the first picture without cheating! Game ON! 
Thanks for playing.


----------

